# Does anyone juice (fruits & vegetables)



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

I use a juicer once a day for just a 10oz glass mostly always carrott, celery and parsley if I got it.. Good type of cleanse and full a vitamins. Anyone else do it ?


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 13, 2012)

What type of juicer are you using...Is it easy to clean?  I get tired of washing out the blender and pieces of kitchen ware REAL quick...hate it.

So, no...I guess I don't 'juice,' not yet at least.


----------



## K1 (Dec 14, 2012)

I drink oj, Tropicana


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a Omega J8005 because I juice wheatgrass. There was a cool documentary on a guy who only consumed juiced drinks to lose weight and reverse his medical ailments. Hi Tyrone! Great seeing you on the board!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> What type of juicer are you using...Is it easy to clean?  I get tired of washing out the blender and pieces of kitchen ware REAL quick...hate it.
> 
> So, no...I guess I don't 'juice,' not yet at least.



Acme 5000. Easy to clean. Have used it for 5 yrs and never once had a problem. New theyre like 350$. Hit craigslist .. I got mine used once for 80$.. No blade like a blender check it out online. Hard to explain but I've tried many.. And like if you just juice carrots the fresh pulp left in hopper can use for carrot cake or u name it!! I'll sometimes toss a 1/2 cup of it in a vanilla whey shake , add cinnamon and drink the cake.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Dec 24, 2012)

I drink a combo of celery, lime, kale, cucumber, parsley, ginger and apples. Sometimes I through in carrots and Swiss shard
Since I've started this 6 month ago I feel and think better.


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 5, 2013)

I juice... it helps with AAS sides, cleans the liver and kidneys and aids in overall health.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys should start off all your juices with 4 cups of broccoli,  throw in some kale, then throw in an apple and orange for a bit of sweetness. But you need to have a top notch juicer.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Dudcki how much dang liquid is in 4cup broccolli? My.juicer eats pine trees and sends out bark for my yard
.what's u got..v8 chev running something?


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 7, 2013)

I really need to break my juicer out.  I agree with Ty though...It's such a pain in the ass to clean it!  I need to look at a newer model and see what's out there.  Not to hijack the thread, but i guess the second question is what type of juicers are recommended?


----------



## basskiller (Feb 7, 2013)

I used to until it got way too expensive.. The only way to offset the costs would be to grow your own and I haven't really put in a good garden in years.. Just some strawberries


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 7, 2013)

My sister does so. When I visit she concocts some green juice that tastes pretty good . I have no doubt that it is really good for you. I have a juicer here new in the box. Never been opened. Had it a couple years. might get going on it later in the spring.. T


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dudcki how much dang liquid is in 4cup broccolli? My.juicer eats pine trees and sends out bark for my yard
> .what's u got..v8 chev running something?



If I throw. In a cup of carrots to close to around 16oz


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

gio





dudcki27 said:


> If I throw. In a cup of carrots to close to around 16oz



Lol...OK .u use a cut mix of carrots/broc  to make a pounder..

I got the acme 5000 . Easy clean..google it..

For you cheapskates carrots are like 5lb for 4.50. And celery is 1.28 a plant. Makes a week of 8oz drinks for 1$ a day. Health is worth that and great vitamin a and potassium..!


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is what I've got...it's a bad ass juicer!

Omega VRT350 Heavy Duty Dual-Stage Vertical Single Auger Low Speed Juicer:Amazon:Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31met-EfMUL
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00434JINO


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2013)

OK.yeah those auger style get shit done. Like the horizontal auger style omega makes for commercial shops.turns wheat grass into liquid..


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 7, 2013)

My juicer separates the juice from the waste... easy to clean and quick!


----------



## micro (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Breville 800JEXL Juice Fountain Elite 1000-Watt. Works great and very easy to clean. 

I use Gala apples, celery, carrot and spinach. Out of all the apples I really like the flavor of the gala apples.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

micro said:


> I have a Breville 800JEXL Juice Fountain Elite 1000-Watt. Works great and very easy to clean.
> 
> I use Gala apples, celery, carrot and spinach. Out of all the apples I really like the flavor of the gala apples.



What about the fuji apple..more flavor than a gala or how bout a granny smith for tart green apple taste.. Their good.. Pink ladys are crap . Red delicious are crap..  I used to work in orchards at 13..few years back..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

The BB Monad said:


> My juicer separates the juice from the waste... easy to clean and quick!



Yeah they all do that. What's the kind you got brutha..


----------



## micro (Feb 8, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What about the fuji apple..more flavor than a gala or how bout a granny smith for tart green apple taste.. Their good.. Pink ladys are crap . Red delicious are crap..  I used to work in orchards at 13..few years back..



I tried the Fuji and Granny Smith. Just like the taste of the gala mixed with all the other vegs I use. The Granny Smith is just to tart.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuji apple rules!:headbang:


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 8, 2013)

I like almost all apples as long as they are hard. Nothing worse than a mushy mealy apple dammit!  T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> I like almost all apples as long as they are hard. Nothing worse than a mushy mealy apple dammit!  T



Lol.. west coast sends those type east like how east coast,Florida , sends those super big oranges that inside are sawdust. That is irritating? Any way to know a good orange?


----------



## davix (May 15, 2015)

I think about updating my old juicer...Read several reviews, it seems that Green Star Elite looks very promising to me. What are opinions of yours?

Update. Took the Omega NC800 silver (it is also available in red), seems like it can handle everything and has a high yield.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 16, 2015)

I have this jack lalane juicer that's two years old and still doing work, puts out a very acceptable volume of juice and pretty easy to use and clean....speaking of I need to clean some two day old grapefruit carrot beet lemon celery and ginger juice out of the damn thing...breakfast of champions lol


----------

